# Songs that describe how I'm feeling (part 2)



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 2, 2007)

Everybody Hurts
R.E.M. 
(Berry/Buck/Mills/Stipe)

When the day is long and the night, 
the night is yours alone,
When you're sure you've had enough 
of this life, well hang on
Don't let yourself go, 
'cause everybody cries 
and everybody hurts sometimes

Sometimes everything is wrong. 
Now it's time to sing along
When your day is night alone, 
(hold on, hold on)
If you feel like letting go, (hold on)
When you think you've had too much of this life, 
well hang on

'Cause everybody hurts. 
Take comfort in your friends
Everybody hurts. 
Don't throw your hand. 
Oh, no. Don't throw your hand
If you feel like you're alone, 
no, no, no, you are not alone

If you're on your own in this life, 
the days and nights are long,
When you think you've had too much of this life to hang on

Well, everybody hurts sometimes,
Everybody cries. 
And everybody hurts sometimes
And everybody hurts sometimes. 
So, hold on, hold on
Hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on
Everybody hurts. 
You are not alone


----------



## Miette (Apr 3, 2007)

True Colors is one, the Cyndi Lauper version, and I don't know if it has been mentioned in this thread yet, but "Talk" and "The Scientist" by Coldplay really resonate with me.  

Talk
Oh brother I can't, I can't get through
I've been trying hard to reach you, cause I don't know what to do
Oh brother I can't believe it's true
I'm so scared about the future and I wanna talk to you
Oh I wanna talk to you
You can take a picture of something you see
In the future where will I be?
You can climb a ladder up to the sun
Or write a song nobody has sung
Or do something that's never been done

Are you lost or incomplete?
Do you feel like a puzzle, you can't find your missing piece?
Tell me how do you feel?
Well I feel like they're talking in a language I don't speak
And they're talking it to me

So you take a picture of something you see
In the future where will I be?
You can climb a ladder up to the sun
Or a write a song nobody has sung
Or do something that's never been done
Do something that's never been done

So you don't know were you're going, and you wanna talk
And you feel like you're going where you've been before
You tell anyone who'll listen but you feel ignored
Nothing's really making any sense at all
Let's talk, let's ta-a-alk
Let's talk, let's ta-a-alk 

The Scientist
Come up to meet you, tell you Im sorry
You dont know how lovely you are
I had to find you, tell you I need you
Tell you I set you apart
Tell me your secrets, and ask me your questions
Oh lets go back to the start
Running in circles, coming up tails
Heads on a silence apart

Nobody said it was easy
Oh its such a shame for us to part
Nobody said it was easy
No one ever said that it would be this hard
Oh take me back to the start
I was just guessing at numbers and figures
Pulling your puzzles apart
Questions of science, science and progress
Do not speak as loud as my heart
Tell me you love me, come back and haunt me
Oh and I rush to the start
Running in circles, chasing our tails
Coming back as we are

Nobody said it was easy
Oh its such a shame for us to part
Nobody said it was easy
No one ever said it would be so hard
Im going back to the start


----------



## sunset (Apr 4, 2007)

Pressure by Billy Joel comes to mind right now... Sheesh.


----------



## just mary (Apr 4, 2007)

This is "Seven Years" by Norah Jones, it makes me think of one of my nieces...

Spinning, laughing, dancing to
her favorite song
A little girl with nothing wrong
Is all alone

Eyes wide open
Always hoping for the sun
And she'll sing her song to anyone
that comes along

Fragile as a leaf in autumn
Just fallin' to the ground
Without a sound

Crooked little smile on her face
Tells a tale of grace
That's all her own

Spinning, laughing, dancing to
her favorite song
A little girl with nothing wrong
And she's all alone


----------



## Cat Dancer (Apr 4, 2007)

I like that one, jm.


----------



## Cavi (Apr 4, 2007)

This is part of a song...

Where do I put her memory, it's always in my mind...
I can't chase it, erase it,
I'll just have to face it its going to be there a long long time................RIMH


----------



## HA (Apr 8, 2007)

*I Can See Clearly Now*
Holy Cole Trio Version

I can see clearly now, the rain is gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It?s gonna be a bright (bright), bright (bright)
Sun-Shiny day.

I think I can make it now, the pain is gone
All of the bad feelings have disappeared
Here is the rainbow I?ve been prayin?for
It?s gonna be a bright (bright), bright (bright)
Sun-Shiny day.

Look all around, there?s nothin but blue skies
Look straight ahead, nothin but blue skies

I can see clearly now, the rain is gone,
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It?s gonna be a bright (bright), bright (bright)
Sun-Shiny day.


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 17, 2007)

Patience by Take That

Just have a little, patience

I'm still hurting from a love I lost,
I'm feeling your frustration,
But any minute all the pain will stop,
Just hold me close inside your arms tonight,
Don't be too hard on my emotions

(Chorus)
Cause I, need time,
My heart is numb, has no feeling,
So while I'm still healing,
Just try and have a little patience,

I really wanna start over again,
I know you wanna be my salvation,
The one that I can always depend,

I'll try to be strong, believe me,
I'm trying to move on,
It's complicated but understand me,

Cause I, need time,
My heart is numb has no feeling,
So while I'm still healing,
Just try and have a little patience yeah,

Have a little patience, Yeah

Cause this scar runs so deep,
It's been hard,
But I have to believe,

Have a little patience,
Have a little patience,

wooh

Cause I, I just need time,
My heart is numb has no feeling,
So while I'm still healing,
Just try, and have a little patience,

Have a little patience,
My heart is numb has no feeling,
So while I'm still healing
Just try and have a little... Patience


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 18, 2007)

"Talk" - Cold Play

Oh brother I can't, I can't get through
I've been trying hard to reach you, cause I don't know what to do
Oh brother I can't believe it's true
I'm so scared about the future and I wanna talk to you
Oh I wanna talk to you
You can take a picture of something you see
In the future where will I be?
You can climb a ladder up to the sun
Or write a song nobody has sung
Or do something that's never been done

Are you lost or incomplete?
Do you feel like a puzzle, you can't find your missing piece?
Tell me how do you feel?
Well I feel like they're talking in a language I don't speak
And they're talking it to me

So you take a picture of something you see
In the future where will I be?
You can climb a ladder up to the sun
Or a write a song nobody has sung
Or do something that's never been done
Do something that's never been done

So you don't know were you're going, and you wanna talk
And you feel like you're going where you've been before
You tell anyone who'll listen but you feel ignored
Nothing's really making any sense at all
Let's talk, let's ta-a-alk
Let's talk, let's ta-a-alk


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 25, 2007)

"All Good Things (Come To An End)"

Honestly what will become of me
don't like reality
It's way too clear to me
But really life is daily
We are what we don't see
Missed everything daydreaming

[Chorus:]
Flames to dust
Lovers to friends
Why do all good things come to an end
Flames to dust
Lovers to friends
Why do all good things come to an end
come to an end come to an
Why do all good things come to end?
come to an end come to an
Why do all good things come to an end?

Traveling I only stop at exits
Wondering if I'll stay
Young and restless
Living this way I stress less
I want to pull away when the dream dies
The pain sets it and I don't cry
I only feel gravity and I wonder why

Flames to dust
Lovers to friends
Why do all good things come to an end
Flames to dust
Lovers to friends
Why do all good things come to an end
come to an end come to an
Why do all good things come to end?
come to an end come to an
Why do all good things come to an end?


----------



## Into The Light (Apr 25, 2007)

"All Good Things (Come To An End)"
Nelly Furtado

Honestly what will become of me
don't like reality
It's way too clear to me
But really life is daily
We are what we don't see
Missed everything daydreaming

[Chorus:]
Flames to dust
Lovers to friends
Why do all good things come to an end
Flames to dust
Lovers to friends
Why do all good things come to an end
come to an end come to an
Why do all good things come to end?
come to an end come to an
Why do all good things come to an end?

Traveling I only stop at exits
Wondering if I'll stay
Young and restless
Living this way I stress less
I want to pull away when the dream dies
The pain sets in and I don't cry
I only feel gravity and I wonder why

Flames to dust
Lovers to friends
Why do all good things come to an end
Flames to dust
Lovers to friends
Why do all good things come to an end
come to an end come to an
Why do all good things come to end?
come to an end come to an
Why do all good things come to an end?


----------



## just mary (Apr 25, 2007)

*Til I Am Myself Again* 

Artist: Blue Rodeo

I want to know where 
my confidence went
one day it all disappeared
and I'm lying in a hotel room
miles away
voices next door in my ear

Daytime's a drag
nighttime's worse
hope that I can get home soon
but the half-finished bottles of inspiration
lie like ghosts in my room

I wanna go
I know I can't stay
but I don't want to run
feeling this way
til I am myself 
til I am myself
til I am myself again

There's a seat on the corner 
I keep every night
wait til the evening begins
I feel like a stranger 
from another world
but at least I'm living again

There are nights 
full of anger
words that are thrown
tempers that are shattered and thin
but the moments of magic
are just too short
they're over before they begin

I know it's time
one big step
I can't go
I'm not ready yet
til I am myself 
til I am myself
til I am myself again

I had a dream
that my house was on fire 
people laughed while it burned
I tried to run but my legs were numb
I had to wait til the feeling returned

I don't need a doctor 
to figure it out
I know what's passing me by
when I look in the mirror
sometimes I see
traces of some other guy

I wanna go
I know I can't stay
but I don't want to run
feeling this way
til I am myself 
til I am myself
til I am myself again


----------



## sister-ray (Apr 27, 2007)

I was listening to some old tapes of Kate Bush and these two songs really touched me for some reason.  Oh England My Lionheart!!

Oh! england, my lionheart,
Im in your garden, fading fast in your arms.
The soldiers soften, the war is over.
The air raid shelters are blooming clover.
Flapping umbrellas fill the lanes--
My london bridge in rain again.

Oh! england, my lionheart!
Peter pan steals the kids in kensington park.
You read me shakespeare on the rolling thames--
That old river poet that never, ever ends.
Our thumping hearts hold the ravens in,
And keep the tower from tumbling.

Oh! england, my lionheart,
Oh! england, my lionheart,
Oh! england, my lionheart,
I dont want to go.

Oh! england, my lionheart!
Dropped from my black spitfire to my funeral barge.
Give me one kiss in apple-blossom.
Give me one wish, and I'd be wassailing
In the orchard, my english rose,
Or with my shepherd, who'll bring me home.

Oh! england, my lionheart,
Oh! england, my lionheart,
Oh! england, my lionheart,
I dont want to go.
Oh! england, my lionheart,
Oh! england, my lionheart,
Oh! england, my lionheart,
I dont want to go.

________________________________________________

Under the Ivy

It wouldn't take me long
To tell you how to find it
To tell you where we'll meet
This little girl inside me
Is retreating to her favourite place

Go into the garden
Go under the ivy
Under the leaves
Away from the party
Go right to the rose
Go right to the white rose
(For me)

I sit here in the thunder
The green on the grey
I feel it all around me
And it's not easy for me
To give away a secret
It's not safe

But go into the garden
Go under the ivy
Under the leaves
Away from the party
Go right to the rose
Go right to the white rose
(For me)

Go into the garden
Go under the ivy
Go under the leaves with me
Go right to the rose
Go right to the white rose
I'll be waiting for you

It wouldn't take me long
To tell you how to find it


The Ivy song gave me a feeling of someone hiding away, in a safe beautiful place, with someone special, something I would like to do.  The way Kate Bush sings the song is so very moving, glad I found it again!!


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 2, 2007)

*Duncan Sheik - Barely Breathing*

I know what you?re doing, 
I see it all too clear 
I only taste the saline when I kiss away your tears 
You really had me going, wishing on a star 
But the black holes that surround you are heavier by far 
I believed in your confusion, you were so completely torn 
Well it must have been that yesterday was the day that I was born 
There?s not much to examine, there?s nothing left to hide 
You really can?t be serious if you have to ask me why 

I say good-bye... 

?Cause I am barely breathing 
And I can?t find the air 
I don?t know who I?m kidding 
Imagining you care 
And I could stand here waiting 
A fool for another day 
But I don?t suppose it?s worth the price, worth the price 
The price that I would pay 

Everyone keeps asking, what?s it all about? 
I used to be so certain and I can?t figure out 
What is this attraction? I only feel the pain 
There?s nothing left to reason and only you to blame 
Will it ever change? 

?Cause I am barely breathing 
And I can?t find the air 
I don?t know who I?m kidding 
Imagining you care 
And I could stand here waiting 
A fool for another day 
But I don?t suppose it?s worth the price, worth the price 
The price that I would pay 
But I?m thinking it over anyway... 

I?ve come to find 
I may never know 
Your changing mind 
Is it friend or foe? 

I rise above 
Or sink below 
With every time 
You come and go 
Please don?t come and go 

?Cause I am barely breathing 
And I can?t find the air 
I don?t know who I?m kidding 
Imagining you care 
And I could stand here waiting 
A fool for another day 
But I don?t suppose it?s worth the price, worth the price 
The price that I would pay 
But I?m thinking it over anyway


----------



## NightOwl (May 5, 2007)

I've always loved this song by Steve Winwood, but the words meant so much more to me after I was attacked while I was sleeping. Title is One More Morning:

In the sky, light is coming, so glad we all have this day,
We all want one more morning just to know the night won't stay,
Lift my eyes to the dawning to see the life start again,
Just to see one more morning, just to feel it all begin,
Just to have this day and life starting all over, for all it may bring,
A blessing on everything and one more song I can sing.

One more day, one more memory, one more link in the chain,
We all want one more morning just to feel it all again,
Just to have this day and life starting all over, for all it may bring,
A blessing on everything and one more song I can sing,
In the arms we were born in, in the arms that will take us home,
We all want one more morning, then we'll take the night to come.


I did survive and I did wake up to a beautiful new morning.  :heart: 

NightOwl


----------



## Little_Girl_Blue (May 5, 2007)

*CREEP* by RADIOHEAD

When you were here before
Couldn't look you in the eye
You're just like an angel
Your skin makes me cry
You float like a feather
In a beautiful world
And I wish I was special
You're so ****in special

But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo.
What the hell am I doing here? 
I don't belong here.

I don't care if it hurts
I want to have control
I want a perfect body
I want a perfect soul
I want you to notice
When I'm not around
You're so ****in special
I wish I was special

But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo.
What the hell am I doing here? 
I don't belong here.

Shes running out again,
Shes running out
Shes run run run running out...

Whatever makes you happy
Whatever you want
You're so ****in special
I wish I was special...

But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo,
What the hell am I doing here? 
I don't belong here.
I don't belong here.


----------



## sister-ray (May 6, 2007)

I love Radiohead thanks for posting that one!!


----------



## Cat Dancer (May 6, 2007)

*Drive*
*The Cars*

Who's gonna tell you when
It's too late?
Who's gonna tell you things
Aren't so great?
You can't go on
Thinking nothing's wrong
Who's gonna drive you home tonight?

Who's gonna pick you up
When you fall?
Who's gonna hang it up
When you call?
Who's gonna pay attention
To your dreams?
Who's gonna plug their ears
When you scream?

You can't go on
Thinking nothing's wrong.
Who's gonna drive you home tonight?

Who's gonna hold you down
When you shake?
Who's gonna come around
When you break?

You can't go on
Thinking nothing's wrong.
Who's gonna drive you home tonight?

*From "Broken Wings" by Mr. Mister*

Take these broken wings
And learn to fly again
And learn to live so free
And when we hear the voices sing
The book of love will open up
And let us in
Take these broken wings


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 6, 2007)

> Drive
> The Cars



That's always been one of my favorites.


----------



## NightOwl (May 7, 2007)

I love O Flower of Scotland, inspiring music, inspiring words. I love pipe and drum music, it brings out the fighter in you. Definitely worth listening to. While listening to it, stand with hand-on-heart and carry on fighting through adversity.

NightOwl


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 7, 2007)

People like Barry Manilow and pretty much any RAP performer bring out the fighter in me - I just want to smack 'em.


----------



## NightOwl (May 7, 2007)

I love the song Bird on a Wire, it was used in the film starring Mel Gibson and Goldie Hawn and the song and words are absolutely lovely. I often play it when I am in a melancholic mood.  :heart: :tearyeyed: 

NightOwl


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 7, 2007)

Leonard Cohen wrote that and it's still one of the best recordings - or tied with Jennifer Warnes on her _Famous Blue Raincoat_ CD and perhaps Joe Cocker's version from the 70s.

Worst version ever: Aaron Neville's whiny version.


----------



## NightOwl (May 7, 2007)

Yes David, I've got the Famous Blue Raincoat CD. Jennifer Warnes has got a beautiful voice.

NightOwl


----------



## NightOwl (May 9, 2007)

The Morning Side from the album Roll with It Sung by Steve Winwood

You meet every kind of person moving toward the morning side,
You see the good and the bad, the eyes are sad,
You play every midnight gambler before you see the light,
On the morning side, the morning side.

You feel every heat and passion moving towards the morning side,
To earn one more second chance, you learn the dance,
When you finally climb the mountain, you see the other side,
It's the morning side, the morning side.

Now my life has changed and now my eyes can see,
Now I'm living on the morning side,
Now I'm letting all the sunlight into me,
Now I'm free.

And I know I'll never pass that way again,
That dark journey to the morning side,
On the morning side I feel my life begin,
Let's begin.


----------



## just mary (May 10, 2007)

Just heard this song on the radio, it's lovely...

"Calendar Girl" by Stars

If I am lost for a day; try and find me
But if I don't come back, then I won't look behind me
All of the things that I thought were so easy
Just got harder and harder each day
December is the darkest and June is the light but this empty bedroom won't make anything right
While out on the landing a friend I forgot to send home
Who waits up for me all through the night
Calendar girl whos in love with the world Stay alive
Calendar Girl whos in love with the world Stay alive
I dreamed I was dying; as I so often do
And when I awoke I was sure it was true
I ran to the window; threw my head to the sky
And said whoever is up there,please don't let me die
But I can't live forever,I can't always breath
One day I'll be sand on a beach by a sea
The pages keep turning, I'll mark off each day with a cross
And I'll laugh about all that we've lost
Calendar Girl who is lost to the world
Stay Alive
Calendar Girl who is lost to the world Stay Alive
January,February,March,April,May I'm alive
June,July,August,September,October I'm alive
November,December,yah all through the winter, I'm alive
I'm alive


----------



## ThatLady (May 12, 2007)

Here are some favorites of mine:

The Rainbow Connection, written by Paul Williams

Why are there so many songs about rainbows
And what's on the other side?
Rainbows are visions, but only illusions,
And rainbows have nothing to hide.
So we've been told and some choose to believe it
I know they're wrong, wait and see.
Someday we'll find it, the rainbow connection,
The lovers, the dreamers and me.

Who said that every wish would be heard and answered
when wished on the morning star?
Somebody thought of that
and someone believed it,
and look what it's done so far.
What's so amazing that keeps us stargazing?
And what do we think we might see?
Someday we'll find it, the rainbow connection,
the lovers, the dreamers and me.

All of us under its spell,
we know that it's probably magic....

Have you been half asleep
and have you heard voices?
I've heard them calling my name.
Is this the sweet sound that calls the young sailors?
The voice might be one and the same.
I've heard it too many times to ignore it.
It's something that I'm supposed to be.
Someday we'll find it, the rainbow connection,
the lovers, the dreamers and me.
La, la la, La, la la la, La Laa, la la, La, La la laaaaaaa


Smile, music by Charlie Chaplin - sung by Nat King Cole
 lyrics by John Turner and Geoffrey Parsons

Smile though your heart is aching;
Smile even though it's breaking.
When there are clouds in the sky, you'll get by.
If you smile through your fear and sorrow,
Smile and maybe tomorrow,
You'll see the sun come shining through for you.

Light up your face with gladness,
Hide every trace of sadness.
Although a tear may be ever so near,
That's the time you must keep on trying,
Smile, what's the use of crying?
You'll find that life is still worthwhile,
If you just smile.

That's the time you must keep on trying,
Smile, what's the use of crying?
You'll find that life is still worthwhile
If you just smile.


Dream - sung by Ella Fitzgerald

Get in touch with that sundown fellow
As he tiptoes across the sand.
He's got a million kinds of stardust.
Pick your fav'rite brand, and

Dream, when you're feeling blue.
Dream, that's the thing to do.
Just watch the smoke rings rise in the air.
You'll find your share of memories there.

So dream when the day is through.
Dream, and they might come true.
Things never are as bad as they seem
So, dream, dream, dream.


----------



## sister-ray (Jun 17, 2007)

I have been listening to some Peter Gabriel today this is my favourite!!

PETER GABRIEL 

"In Your Eyes"

love I get so lost, sometimes
days pass and this emptiness fills my heart
when I want to run away
I drive off in my car
but whichever way I go
I come back to the place you are

all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light
the heat I see in your eyes

love, I don't like to see so much pain
so much wasted and this moment keeps slipping away
I get so tired of working so hard for our survival
I look to the time with you to keep me awake and alive

and all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light,
the heat I see in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes.


----------



## Miette (Jun 27, 2007)

I just discovered this song.  The bolded verse just really gets to the heart of the matter for me.  

{Refrain}
Carry on my wayward son
There'll be peace when you are done
Lay your weary head to rest
Don't you cry no more

Once I rose above the noise and confusion
Just to get a glimpse beyond this illusion
I was soaring ever higher
But I flew too high

Though my eyes could see I still was a blind man
Though my mind could think I still was a mad man
I hear the voices when I'm dreaming
I can hear them say

{Refrain}

*Masquerading as a man with a reason
My charade is the event of the season
And if I claim to be a wise man, well
It surely means that I don't know*

*On a stormy sea of moving emotion
Tossed about I'm like a ship on the ocean
I set a course for winds of fortune
But I hear the voices say*

{Refrain}
No!

Carry on, you will always remember
Carry on, nothing equals the splendor
Now your life's no longer empty
Surely heaven waits for you

Oops, I forgot to mention the name of the song-"Carry on my Wayward Son" by Kansas.


----------



## HA (Jul 1, 2007)

Just watched the tribute to Diana concert and have loved the music to this song but I didn't know who the artist was. 

"Unwritten"
By Natashi Bedingfield

I am unwritten, can't read my mind, I'm undefined
I'm just beginning, the pen's in my hand, ending unplanned

Staring at the blank page before you
Open up the dirty window
Let the sun illuminate the words that you could not find

Reaching for something in the distance
So close you can almost taste it
Release your inhibitions
Feel the rain on your skin
No one else can feel it for you
Only you can let it in
No one else, no one else
Can speak the words on your lips
Drench yourself in words unspoken
Live your life with arms wide open
Today is where your book begins
The rest is still unwritten

Oh, oh, oh

I break tradition, sometimes my tries, are outside the lines
We've been conditioned to not make mistakes, but I can't live that way

Staring at the blank page before you
Open up the dirty window
Let the sun illuminate the words that you could not find

Reaching for something in the distance
So close you can almost taste it
Release your inhibitions
Feel the rain on your skin
No one else can feel it for you
Only you can let it in
No one else, no one else
Can speak the words on your lips
Drench yourself in words unspoken
Live your life with arms wide open
Today is where your book begins

Feel the rain on your skin
No one else can feel it for you
Only you can let it in
No one else, no one else
Can speak the words on your lips
Drench yourself in words unspoken
Live your life with arms wide open
Today is where your book begins
The rest is still unwritten

Staring at the blank page before you
Open up the dirty window
Let the sun illuminate the words that you could not find

Reaching for something in the distance
So close you can almost taste it
Release your inhibitions
Feel the rain on your skin
No one else can feel it for you
Only you can let it in
No one else, no one else
Can speak the words on your lips
Drench yourself in words unspoken
Live your life with arms wide open
Today is where your book begins

Feel the rain on your skin
No one else can feel it for you
Only you can let it in
No one else, no one else
Can speak the words on your lips
Drench yourself in words unspoken
Live your life with arms wide open
Today is where your book begins
The rest is still unwritten
The rest is still unwritten
The rest is still unwritten

Oh, yeah, yeah


----------



## HA (Jul 2, 2007)

*My Roots are Showing*
by Natalie MacMaster

Canada Day inspires this music for me. This is traditional fiddle music of Cape Breton Island. No lyrics, the whole CD is instrumental.


----------



## Halo (Jul 2, 2007)

That's the type of music that I grew up with being that most of my mother's family is from Cape Breton and I heard and still hear the Cape Breton tunes around the house.  It grows on you after while, thats for sure


----------



## HA (Jul 2, 2007)

I grew up with it too, Halo. Mostly Jigs were played in our house. All of my family are from Newfoundland. I was born there but grew up in ON. I have only a few relatives on the mainland.

I was dancing the jig today!  :dance:


----------



## Halo (Jul 21, 2007)

Here is a song that I just get inspired by when I listen to and it just came on the radio so I thought that I would post it.

By India Arie

Video

Sometimes I shave my legs and sometimes I don't
Sometimes I comb my hair and sometimes I won't
Depend on how the wind blows I might even paint my toes
It really just depends on whatever feels good in my soul

I'm not the average girl from your video
and I ain't built like a supermodel 
But, I learned to love myself unconditionally
Because I am a queen
I'm not the average girl from your video
My worth is not determined by the price of my clothes
No matter what I'm wearing I will always be the india arie

When I look in the mirror and the only one there is me
Every freckle on my face is where it's supposed to be
And I know our creator didn't make no mistakes on me
My feet, my thighs, my lips, my eyes; I'm lovin' what I see

I'm not the average girl from your video
and I ain't built like a supermodel 
But, I learned to love myself unconditionally
Because I am a queen
I'm not the average girl from your video
My worth is not determined by the price of my clothes
No matter what I'm wearing I will always be the 
india arie

Am I less of a lady if I don't wear pantyhose?
My mama said a lady ain't what she wears but, what she knows
But, I've drawn a conclusion, it's all an illusion, confusion's the name of the 
game
A misconception, a vast deception
Something's gotta change
but,Don't be offended this is all my opinion 
ain't nothing that I'm sayin law
This is a true confession of a life learned lesson I was sent here to share with 
y'all
So get in where you fit in go on and shine
Clear your mind, now's the time
Put your salt on the shelf
Go on and love yourself
'Cuz everything's gonna be all right

I'm not the average girl from your video
and I ain't built like a supermodel 
But, I Learned to love myself unconditionally
Because I am a queen
I'm not the average girl from your video
My worth is not determined by the price of my clothes
No matter what I'm wearing I will always be the india arie

Keep your fancy drinks and your expensive minks
I don't need that to have a good time
Keep your expensive car and your caviar
All I need is my guitar
Keep your Kristal and your pistol
I'd rather have a pretty piece of crystal
Don't need your silicone I prefer my own
What God gave me is just fine

I'm not the average girl from your video
and I ain't built like a supermodel 
But, I learned to love myself unconditionally
Because I am a queen
I'm not the average girl from your video
My worth is not determined by the price of my clothes
No matter what I'm wearing I will always be india arie


----------



## sister-ray (Jul 21, 2007)

I like the words, never heard of it before!  Thanks for sharing Halo!


----------



## HA (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is a song that TTE, reminded me of today:

*Heads up for the Wrecking Ball*
Beth Neilson Chapman

Hey baby its a mean old world
Gotta keep your feet on the ground
Gotta have a heart like jesus
When the devil come an knock you down
Trust whats inside you
And heads up for the wrecking ball

Hey baby its a backseat ride
Nothing but your hope at the wheel
So you want to be a true believer
You cant pretend what your soul dont feel
Good luck will guide you
And heads up for the wrecking ball

High on a shelf inside myself I go
One day well all fly home...

Hey baby its a mean old world
Gotta keep your feet on the ground
You gotta have a heart like jesus
When the devil come an knock you down
Trust whats inside you
And heads up for the wrecking ball
Heads up for the wrecking ball
Heads up for the wrecking ball


And another of my favorites (the music is really great!):

*Happy Girl*

I used to live in a darkened room
Had a face of stone and a heart of gloom
Lost my hope, I was so far gone
Crying all my tears with the curtains drawn
I didnt know until my soul broke free
Ive got these angels watching over me

Chorus:
Oh watch me go
Im the happy girl, everybody knows
That the sweetest thing that youve ever seen
In the whole wide world is a happy girl

I used to hide in a party crowd
Bottled up inside, feeling so left out
Standing in the corner wearing concrete shoes
With my frozen smile and my lighted fuse

Now every time I start to feel like that
I roll my heart out like a welcome mat

Chorus

Laugh when I feel like it
Cry when I feel like it
Thats just how my life is
Thats how it goes

Oh watch me go
Im the happy girl and Ive come to know
That the world wont change just cause I complain
Let the axis twirl Im the happy girl
Oh yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah Im the happy girl
Oh yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah Im the happy girl


----------



## Daniel (Aug 9, 2007)

A calming/cozy/campy song with an existential theme:

"Chinese Translation" by M. Ward - YouTube (music video)

Lyrics of "Chinese Translation" (not as good as the music video): 



> I sailed a wild, wild sea
> climbed up a tall, tall mountain
> I met a old, old man
> beneath a weeping willow tree
> ...



Discussion of this song's meaning: http://www.songmeanings.net/lyric.php?lid=3530822107858616307


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder about Beth Neilsen Chapman, TL.

A few years back, I bought a CD with this song on it - very powerful song - if memory serves, it was written after the death of her husband as she faced a future raising their child without him:

*Sand and Water*
Beth Neilsen Chapman

All alone I didn't like the feeling 
All alone I sat and cried 
All alone I had to find some meaning 
In the center of the pain I felt inside 

All alone I came into this world 
All alone I will someday die 
Solid stone is just sand and water, baby 
Sand and water, and a million years gone by 

I will see you in the light of a thousand suns 
I will hear you in the sound of the waves 
I will know you when I come, as we all will come 
Through the doors beyond the grave 

All alone I heal this heart of sorrow 
All alone I raise this child 
Flesh and bone, he's just 
Bursting towards tomorrow 
And his laughter fills my world and wears your smile 

I will see you in the light of a thousand suns 
I will hear you in the sound of the waves 
I will know you when I come, as we all will come 
Through the doors beyond the grave 

All alone I came into this world 
All alone I will someday die 
Solid stone is just sand and water, baby 
Sand and water and a million years gone by


----------



## Daniel (Aug 9, 2007)

More info regarding Chapman and her song "Sand & Water":



> Beth's husband Ernest Chapman died of cancer in 1994. In 2000, Beth experienced her own battle with breast cancer. The song "Sand And Water" was written after Ernest's death; Elton John performed this song during his 1997 World Tour.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beth_Nielsen_Chapman



Beth Chapman's blog:

http://bethnielsenchapman.blogspot.com/


----------



## ThatLady (Aug 9, 2007)

Those are some powerful lyrics, David. Sometimes, I find that music is just too much for me. If the lyrics hit me just right, I can be reduced to a sniveling bundle of emotion in 10 seconds flat. I could support the entirety of the facial tissue industry! :tearyeyed:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 15, 2007)

I was watching the DVD of the George Harrison tribute concert, performed after his death - well worth watching if you're a George Harrison fan (although I skipped most of the Indian music part - I was never a fan of Ravi Shankar). The resemblance between George and his son Dhani is uncanny...

I found the DVD very moving generally - George wrote a lot of powerful songs in his career - but these two songs struck me as especially relevant to what many Psychlinks members have experienced:

*Beware Of Darkness
George Harrison* 

Watch out now, take care
Beware of falling swingers
Dropping all around you
The pain that often mingles
In your fingertips
Beware of darkness

_*Watch out now, take care
Beware of the thoughts that linger
Winding up inside your head
The hopelessness around you
In the dead of night*

*Beware of sadness
It can hit you
It can hurt you
Make you sore and what is more
That is not what you are here for*_

Watch out now, take care
Beware of soft shoe shufflers
Dancing down the sidewalks
As each unconscious sufferer
Wanders aimlessly
Beware of maya

Watch out now, take care
Beware of greedy leaders
They take you where you should not go
While weeping atlas cedars
They just want to grow, grow and grow
Beware of darkness (beware of darkness)



*All Things Must Pass
George Harrison*

Sunrise doesn't last all morning
A cloudburst doesn't last all day
Seems my love is up and has left you with no warning
Its not always going to be this gray

All things must pass
All things must pass away

Sunset doesn't last all evening
A mind can blow those clouds away
After all this, my love is up and must be leaving
Its not always going to be this gray

All things must pass
All things must pass away
All things must pass
None of life's strings can last
So, I must be on my way
And face another day

*Now the darkness only stays the night-time
In the morning it will fade away
Daylight is good at arriving at the right time
Its not always going to be this gray*

All things must pass
All things must pass away
All things must pass
All things must pass away


----------



## chikago (Aug 16, 2007)

Firstly let me apologize if this is too negative. But the one song that has always and will always ring the truest for me and anyone else who has seen people come and go from their lives and relationships of all kinds destroyed by habitual lieing can relate to this. So please read the lyrics in context before you judge too harshly.

Print: Johnny Cash - Hurt Lyrics print version

I hurt myself today
to see if I still feel
I focus on the pain
the only thing that's real
the needle tears a hole
the old familiar sting
try to kill it all away
but I remember everything
what have I become?
my sweetest friend
everyone I know
goes away in the end
and you could have it all
my empire of dirt

I will let you down
I will make you hurt

I wear this crown of thorns
upon my liar's chair
full of broken thoughts
I cannot repair
beneath the stains of time
the feelings disappear
you are someone else
I am still right here

what have I become?
my sweetest friend
everyone I know
goes away in the end
and you could have it all
my empire of dirt

I will let you down
I will make you hurt

if I could start again
a million miles away
I would keep myself
I would find a way


----------



## sister-ray (Aug 17, 2007)

Chikago, I really like that song both Johnny cashes and Nine inch nails version a very moving song I remember seeing him sing it on a documentary and it brought tears to my eyes.


Been listening to Pink Floyd tonight this is one of my favs.

Comfortably Numb 

Hello?
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone at home?
Come on, now,
I hear you're feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain
Get you on your feet again.
Relax.
I'll need some information first.
Just the basic facts.
Can you show me where it hurts?

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child I had a fever
My hands felt just like two balloons.
Now I've got that feeling once again
I can't explain you would not understand
This is not how I am.
I have become comfortably numb.

O.K.
Just a little pinprick.
There'll be no more aaaaaaaaah!
But you may feel a little sick.
Can you stand up?
I do believe it's working, good.
That'll keep you going through the show
Come on it's time to go.

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
When I was a child 
I caught a fleeting glimpse
Out of the corner of my eye.
I turned to look but it was gone
I cannot put my finger on it now
The child is grown, 
The dream is gone.
I have become comfortably numb.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Aug 21, 2007)

Grand Illusion
Dennis DeYoung/Styx

But don't be fooled by the radio
The TV or the magazines
They show you photographs of how your life should be
But they're just someone else's fantasy

So if you think your life is complete confusion
Because you never win the game
Just remember that it's a Grand illusion
And deep inside we're all the same. 
We're all the same...

So if you think your life is complete confusion
Because your neighbor's got it made
Just remember that it's a Grand illusion
And deep inside we're all the same. 
We're all the same...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 14, 2007)

With Hope
Steven Curtis Chapman

This is not at all how
We thought it was supposed to be
We had so many plans for you
We had so many dreams
And now you've gone away
And left us with the memories of your smile
And nothing we can say
And nothing we can do
Can take away the pain
The pain of losing you, but ...

We can cry with hope
We can say goodbye with hope
'Cause we know our goodbye is not the end, oh no
And we can grieve with hope
'Cause we believe with hope
(There's a place by God's grace)
There's a place where we'll see your face again
We'll see your face again

And never have I known
Anything so hard to understand
And never have I questioned more
The wisdom of God's plan
But through the cloud of tears
I see the Father's smile and say well done
And I imagine you
Where you wanted most to be
Seeing all your dreams come true
'Cause now you're home
And now you're free, and ...

We have this hope as an anchor
'Cause we believe that everything
God promised us is true, so ...

So we can cry with hope
And say goodbye with hope

We wait with hope
And we ache with hope
We hold on with hope
We let go with hope


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 6, 2007)

this song made me think of everyone here and myself as well...

_The All-American Rejects - Move Along_

Go ahead as you waste your days with thinking
When you fall everyone stands
Another day and you've had your fill of sinking
With the life held in your...
Hands are shaking cold
These hands are meant to hold

Speak to me, when all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know ya do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through
Move along
Move along

So a day when you've lost yourself completely
Could be a night when your life ends
Such a heart that will lead you to deceiving
All the pain held in your...
Hands are shaking cold
No hands are mine to hold

_Speak to me, when all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through
Move along
(Go on, go on, go on, go on)
_
When everything is wrong, we move along
(Go on, go on, go on, go on)
When everything is wrong, we move along
(Along), along, (along), along, (along), along

When all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through

When all you got to keep is strong
Move along, move along like I know you do
And even when your hope is gone
Move along, move along just to make it through

(Move along)
(Go on, go on, go on, go on)
Right back what is wrong
We move along


----------



## Halo (Dec 6, 2007)

I like that Ladybug it truly speaks volumes...great post


----------



## Halo (Dec 21, 2007)

This describes a lot of what I am feeling now:

Kelly Clarkson 
"Behind These Hazel Eyes"

Seems like just yesterday
You were a part of me
I used to stand so tall
I used to be so strong
Your arms around me tight
Everything, it felt so right
Unbreakable, like nothin' could go wrong
Now I can't breathe
No, I can't sleep
I'm barely hanging on

Here I am, once again
I'm torn into pieces
Can't deny it, can't pretend
Just thought you were the one
Broken up, deep inside
But you won't get to see the tears I cry
Behind these hazel eyes

I told you everything
Opened up and let you in
You made me feel alright
For once in my life
Now all that's left of me
Is what I pretend to be
So together, but so broken up inside
'Cause I can't breathe
No, I can't sleep
I'm barely hangin' on

Here I am, once again
I'm torn into pieces
Can't deny it, can't pretend
Just thought you were the one
Broken up, deep inside
But you won't get to see the tears I cry
Behind these hazel eyes

Swallow me then spit me out
For hating you, I blame myself
Seeing you it kills me now
No, I don't cry on the outside
Anymore...

Here I am, once again
I'm torn into pieces
Can't deny it, can't pretend
Just thought you were the one
Broken up, deep inside
But you won't get to see the tears I cry
Behind these hazel eyes
Here I am, once again
I'm torn into pieces
Can't deny it, can't pretend
Just thought you were the one
Broken up, deep inside
But you won't get to see the tears I cry
Behind these hazel eyes


----------



## Kuroshashu (Jan 9, 2008)

Anyone heard the Gary Jules version of 'Mad World'? I can connect to that rather profoundly for some reason.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 28, 2008)

*When Love Takes You In*
Steven Curtis Chapman

I know you've heard the stories 
But they all sound too good to be true 
You've heard about a place called home 
But there doesn't seem to be one for you 
So one more night you cry yourself to sleep 
And drift off to a distant dream 

Where love takes you in and everything changes 
A miracle starts with the beat of a heart 
When love takes you home and says you belong here 
The loneliness ends and a new life begins 
When love takes you in 

And somewhere while you're sleeping 
Someone else is dreaming too 
Counting down the days until 
They hold you close and say I love you 
And like the rain that falls into the sea 
In a moment what has been is lost in what will be 

When love takes you in everything changes 
A miracle starts with the beat of a heart 

And this love will never let you go 
There is nothing that could ever
cause this love to lose its hold 

When love takes you in everything changes 
A miracle starts with the beat of a heart 
When love takes you home and says you belong here 
The loneliness ends and a new life begins 
When love takes you in it takes you in for good 
When love takes you in


----------



## ladylore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats a beautiful song.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 28, 2008)

You should look the video up online. It's beautiful.


----------



## deanswift58 (Feb 29, 2008)

Here's a golden oldie, not exactly a "healing song" but I certainly feel this way about my  behaviour, I dedicate this to my family:

You always hurt the ones you love,
The one you shouldn't hurt at all;

You always take the sweetest rose,
And crush it till the petals fall;

You always break the kindest heart
With a hasty word you can't recall;

So if I broke your heart last night
It's because I love you most of all.


----------



## lallieth (Feb 29, 2008)

Annie lennox-Into the West





Lay down
your sweet and weary head
Night is falling
you have come to journey's end
Sleep now
and dream of the ones who came before
They are calling
from across the distant shore

Why do you weep?
What are these tears upon your face?
Soon you will see
all of your fears will pass away,
safe in my arms
you're only sleeping.

What can you see
on the horizon?
Why do the white gulls call?
Across the sea
a pale moon rises -
The ships have come to carry you home

Dawn will turn
to silver glass
A light on the water
All souls pass

Hope fades
into the world of night
through shadows falling
out of memory and time
Don't say
We have come now to the end
White shores are calling
you and I will meet again.


----------



## deanswift58 (Feb 29, 2008)

Now for some aspirational lyrics from Mr Weller

Brand New Start

I'm gonna clear out my head
I'm gonna get myself straight
I know it's never too late
To make a brand new start


I'm gonna kick down the door
I'm gonna get myself in
I'm gonna fix up the yard
And not fall back again


I'm gonna clear up my earth
And build a heaven off the ground
Not something distant on a cloud
But something real to me
But something real to me


All that I can I can be
All that I am I can't see
All that is mine is in my hands
So to myself I call


There's somewhere else I should be
There's someone else I can't see
There's something more I can find
There's only love to me


I'm gonna clean up my earth
And build a heaven off the ground
Not something dsitant on a cloud
But something real to me
But something real to me


I'm gonna clean up my head
I'm gonna get myself straight
I feel it's never too late
To make a brand new start
To make a brand new start
To make a brand new start


----------



## lallieth (Feb 29, 2008)

This is my wedding song 


I Do - Paul Brandt

I've seen the storm clouds in your past
But rest assured 'cause you are safe
At home at last
I rescued you, you rescued me
And we're right where we should be
When we're together

I know the questions in your mind
But go ahead and ask me one more time
You'll find the answer's still the same
It won't change from day to day
For worse or better

Chorus:
Will I promise to be your best friend
And am I here until the end
Can I be sure I have been waiting for you
And did I say my love is true
Baby I will, I am, I can, I have, I do

I know the time will disappear
But this love we're building on will always be here
No way that this is sinking sand
On this solid rock we'll stand forever

(Chorus)

Baby I will, I am, I can, I have
Oh, I will, I am, I can, I have
Baby I will, I am, I can, I have, I do


----------



## Halo (Mar 1, 2008)

Over You
By Daughtry 

Now that it's all said and done,
I can't believe you were the one
To build me up and tear me down,
Like an old abandoned house.
What you said when you left
Just left me cold and out of breath.
I fell too far, was in way too deep.
Guess I let you get the best of me.

Well, I never saw it coming.
I should've started running
A long, long time ago.
And I never thought I'd doubt you,
I'm better off without you
More than you, more than you know.
I'm slowly getting closure.
I guess it's really over.
I'm finally getting better.
And now I'm picking up the pieces.
I'm spending all of these years
Putting my heart back together.
'Cause the day I thought I'd never get through,
I got over you.

You took a hammer to these walls,
Dragged the memories down the hall,
Packed your bags and walked away.
There was nothing I could say.
And when you slammed the front door shut,
A lot of others opened up,
So did my eyes so I could see
That you never were the best for me.

Well, I never saw it coming.
I should've started running
A long, long time ago.
And I never thought I'd doubt you,
I'm better off without you
More than you, more than you know.
I'm slowly getting closure.
I guess it's really over.
I'm finally getting better.
And now I'm picking up the pieces.
I'm spending all of these years
Putting my heart back together.
'Cause the day I thought I'd never get through,
I got over you.


----------



## music dad (Mar 4, 2008)

Well this is right up my alley...so I couldn't resist. There are so many deep song out there that make profound statements. Some time ago I heard this song and it's simplistic positive lyrics have made me feel better time and again...mind you I modify the lyrics to suit me being a guy.  Its called "In the Middle" by Jimmy Eat World: I substitute, little girl with a little bit. For me reminding myself that things get better and just take time and will be alright
is a powerful affirmation. Cheers!

Hey, don't write yourself off yet
It's only in your head you feel left out or
looked down on.
Just try your best, try everything you can.
And don't you worry what they tell themselves when you're away.

[Chorus]
It just takes some time, little girl you're in the middle of the ride.
Everything (everything) will be just fine, everything (everything) will be alright (alright).

Hey, you know they're all the same.
You know you're doing better on your own, so don't buy in.
Live right now.
Yeah, just be yourself.
It doesn't matter if it's good enough for someone else.

[Chorus x2]
It just takes some time, little girl you're in the middle of the ride.
Everything (everything) will be just fine, everything (everything) will be alright (alright).

Hey, don't write yourself off yet.
It's only in your head you feel left out or
looked down on.
Just do your best, do everything you can.
And don't you worry what the bitter hearts are gonna say. 

[Chorus x2]
It just takes some time, little girl you're in the middle of the ride.
Everything (everything) will be just fine, everything (everything) will be alright (alright).


----------



## butterfly88 (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's a song I wrote and am currently recording.  It sounds much better with music - but it captures how I feel ...
 - Me -

If you died tomorrow I'd not shed a tear
As far as I'm concerned, you've been dead for years
I have so much to say, but I won't waste my breath on you
And all these tears that fall from my eyes - no they're not for you
I cry for me

You've moved on, and I'm alone, but I don't miss you
I miss the part of me that I gave up for you
I gave you everything I had, you took till you were through
You pushed, I spread, you bled me dry - the least that I can do now
Is cry for me

It's all about me now
Time to figure out how
I'm going to live for me
And give to me
And believe in me 
And see in me all you failed to

Ten years wasted or experience gained -
No matter how you look at it I still feel the same
Cos you broke your promises while I kept the ones I made to you
You changed, betrayed me and now I question all I thought I knew
So I cry for me

It's all about me now
Time to figure out how 
I'm going to live for me 
And give to me
And believe in me
And see in me all you failed to
And you failed to ...


----------



## countingpulses (May 6, 2008)

There is a song that a good friend of mine mentioned by Soundgarden titled "Outshined."

I got up feeling so down 
I got off being sold out 
*I've kept the movie rolling 
But the story's getting old now* 
I just looked in the mirror 
Things aren't looking so good 
*I'm looking California 
And feeling Minesota* 

So now you know who gets mystified 
Show me the power child 
I'd like to say 
That I'm down on my knees today 
It gives me the butterflies 
Gives me away 
'Till I'm up on my feet again 
I'm feeling outshined 

Someone let the dogs out 
They'll show you where the truth is 
The grass is always greener 
Where the dogs are _sh_itting 
*I'm feeling that I'm sober 
Even though I'm drinking 
I can't get any lower 
Still, I feel I'm sinking* 

So, now you know who gets mystified 
Show me the power child 
I'd like to say 
That I'm down on my knees today 
It gives me the butterflies 
Gives me away 
'Till I'm up on my feet again 
I'm feeling outshined


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 10, 2008)

*Waiting for Our Time*
Styx

Looking up from where I stand
I see the vapor trail
Of a jet plane in the sky

Here the wheel is in my hand
But there's no wind in my sails
And life is drifting by

Still I hold on and wait
I know it's not too late
And my breeze will come

Muse you satisfy my soul
Keep me warm while the
Cold world guards the gate

I'm searching
I'm wondering
I'm yearning
Waiting for our time to come

I'm searching
I'm wondering
I'm yearning
Waiting for our time to come

Your love has kept my dream alive
A vision of my life
With you here by my side

Every forward step I take
Every moment I'm awake
I feel your love inside

So close I feel it in my bones
I know I'm not alone as I climb this wall
But I, sometimes I get so high
I just want to live, love
And taste it all

I'm searching
I'm wondering
I'm yearning
Waiting for our time to come
I'm searching
I'm wondering
I'm yearning
Waiting for our time to come

Here tonight
I lie awake and watch you dream
Under the light of the moon
I wonder just how far we've been
And where we'll be
When the sun comes up
Will this be our date with destiny

I'm searching
I'm wondering
I'm yearning
Waiting for our time to come

I'm searching
I'm wondering
I'm yearning
Waiting for our time to come

And I'm waiting


----------



## moonriver (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is one from me, this is just how I feel right now..........


ALANIS MORISSETTE LYRICS

"Incomplete"

One day I'll find relief
I'll be arrived
And I'll be friend to my friends who know how to be friends
One day I'll be at peace
I'll be enlightened and I'll be married with children and maybe adopt
One day I will be healed
I will gather my wounds forge the end of tragic comedy

I have been running so sweaty my whole life
Urgent for a finish line
And I have been missing the rapture this whole time of being forever incomplete

One day my mind will retreat
And I'll know God
And I'll be constantly one with her night dusk and day
One day I'll be secure
Like the women I see on their thirtieth anniversaries

I have been running so sweaty my whole life
Urgent for a finish line
And I have been missing the rapture this whole time of being forever incomplete

Ever unfolding
Ever expanding
Ever adventurous
And torturous
And never done

One day I will speak freely
I'll be less afraid 
And measured outside of my poems and lyrics and art
One day I will be faith-filled
I'll be trusting and spacious authentic and grounded and home

I have been running so sweaty my whole life
Urgent for a finish line
And I have been missing the rapture this whole time of being forever incomplete


----------



## Into The Light (Jul 30, 2008)

INXS - Afterglow

Here I am
Lost in the light of the moon
That comes through my window
Bathed in blue
The walls of my memory
Divides the thorns from the roses
It's you and the roses

Touch me and I will follow
In your afterglow
Heal me from all this sorrow
As I let you go

I will find my way
When I see your eyes
Now I'm living
In your afterglow

Here I am
Lost in the ashes of time
But who owns tomorrow
In between
The longing to hold you again
I'm caught in your shadow
I'm losing control
My mind drifts away
We only have today

Touch me and I will follow
In your afterglow
Heal me from all this sorrow
As I let you go

I will find my way
I will sacrifice
Till that blinding day
When I see your eyes
Now I'm living
In your afterglow

When the veils are gone
As I let you go
As I let you go

Touch me and I will follow
In your afterglow
Heal me from all this sorrow
As I let you go

I will find my way
I will sacrifice
Now I'm living
In your afterglow
Bathed in blue
The walls of my memory
Divides the thorns from the roses
It's you who is closest


----------



## Cat Dancer (Aug 11, 2008)

From "Anna"
by Michael W. Smith


So I watch you from a distance
Getting lost within your world
You pretend to be a princess
As you flutter and you twirl
Fragile as the flower in your hair
Dancing in your castle, unaware
That a single day without you
Would be more than I could bear


----------



## Halo (Aug 11, 2008)

SIMPLE PLAN  - "Welcome To My Life"

Do you ever feel like breaking down?
Do you ever feel out of place?
Like somehow you just don't belong
And no one understands you
Do you ever wanna run away?
Do you lock yourself in your room?
With the radio on turned up so loud 
That no one hears you screaming

No you don't know what it's like
When nothing feels all right
You don't know what it's like
To be like me

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life

Do you wanna be somebody else?
Are you sick of feeling so left out?
Are you desperate to find something more?
Before your life is over
Are you stuck inside a world you hate?
Are you sick of everyone around?
With their big fake smiles and stupid lies
While deep inside you're bleeding

No you don't know what it's like
When nothing feels all right
You don't know what it's like
To be like me

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life

No one ever lied straight to your face
And no one ever stabbed you in the back
You might think I'm happy but I'm not gonna be okay
Everybody always gave you what you wanted
You never had to work it was always there
You don't know what it's like, what it's like

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like (what it's like)

To be hurt
To feel lost
To be left out in the dark
To be kicked when you're down
To feel like you've been pushed around
To be on the edge of breaking down
And no one's there to save you 
No you don't know what it's like
Welcome to my life
Welcome to my life
Welcome to my life


----------



## linzi (Aug 17, 2008)

All of these lines across my face
Tell you the story of who I am
So many stories of where I've been
And how I got to where I am
But these stories don't mean anything
When you've got no one to tell them to
It's true... I was made for you

I climbed across the mountain tops
Swam all across the ocean blue
I crossed all the lines and I broke all the rules
But baby I broke them all for you
Oh because even when I was flat broke
You made me feel like a million bucks
You do and I was made for you

You see the smile that's on my mouth
It's hiding the words that don't come out
And all of my friends who think that I'm blessed
They don't know my head is a mess
No, they don't know who I really am
And they don't know what I've been through like you do
And I was made for you.

All of these lines across my face
Tell you the story of who I am
So many stories of where I've been
And how I got to where I am
But these stories don't mean anything
When you've got no one to tell them to
It's true...I was made for you

Ohh yea it's true... that I was made for you


Brandi Carlile
The Story lyrics


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 17, 2008)

I like that...


----------



## Neil (Aug 18, 2008)

That's a really beautiful song, right there.


----------



## sister-ray (Aug 29, 2008)

ILL COME RUNNING BY BRIAN ENO

I'll find a place somewhere in the corner
I'm gonna waste the rest of my days
Just watching patiently from the window
Just waiting, seasons change, some day, oh oh,
My dreams will pull you through that garden gate

I want to be the wandering sailor
We're silhouettes by the light of the moon
I sit playing solitaire by the window
Just waiting, seasons change, ah hah, you'll see
Some day these dreams will pull you through my door

And I'll come running to tie your shoe
I'll come running to tie your shoe
I'll come running to tie your shoe
I'll come running to tie your shoe

Oh, oh oh-oh-oho-oho-oho-oho-oho-o-o-o
Oh, oh oh-oh-oho-oho-oho-oho-oho-o-o-o
I'll come running to tie your shoe
I'll come running to tie your shoe
I'll come running to tie your shoe
I'll come running to tie your shoe


Its worth hearing this to get the benefit of it , such a uplifting song, Im have a Brian Eno evening on Utube

Brian Eno - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Emotions_Blocked (Aug 30, 2008)

in the Diana Krall version....

Maybe You'll be there

Each time I see a crowd of people
Just like a fool I stop and stare
It's really not the proper thing to do
But maybe you'll be there
I go out walking after midnight
Along the lonely thoroughfare
It's not the time or place
To look for you
But maybe you'll be there
You said your arms would always hold me
You said you lips were mine alone to kiss
Now after all those things you told me
How could it end like this
Someday if all my prayers are answered
I'll hear a footstep on the stair
With anxious heart
I'll hurry to the door
And maybe you'll
Be there


and of course, this one means A LOT..........


----------



## Mari (Sep 15, 2008)

As Tears Go By

(m. jagger/k. richards)

It is the evening of the day
I sit and watch the children play
Smiling faces I can see
But not for me
I sit and watch
As tears go by

My riches can?t buy everything
I want to hear the children sing
All I hear is the sound
Of rain falling on the ground
I sit and watch
As tears go by

It is the evening of the day
I sit and watch the children play
Doing things I used to do
They think are new
I sit and watch
As tears go by


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 15, 2008)

I still play that song on the guitar (when I play, which I'd like to be more often).


----------



## sister-ray (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is a very beautiful little song by Nico and The Velvet Underground, called "I'll be your mirror" my posting it here was inspired by CDs post about Mirror work.

Mirror Work - Psychlinks Psychology Self-Help  & Mental Health Support Forum

Ill be your mirror
Reflect what you are, in case you dont know
Ill be the wind, the rain and the sunset
The light on your door to show that youre home

When you think the night has seen your mind
That inside youre twisted and unkind
Let me stand to show that you are blind
Please put down your hands
cause I see you

I find it hard to believe you dont know
The beauty that you are
But if you dont let me be your eyes
A hand in your darkness, so you wont be afraid

When you think the night has seen your mind
That inside youre twisted and unkind
Let me stand to show that you are blind
Please put down your hands
cause I see you

Ill be your mirror


----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 21, 2008)

Desperado
The Eagles

Desperado, why don't you come to your senses
You've been out ridin' fences,
for so long - now.
Ohh you're a hard one.
I know that you've got your reasons.
These things that are pleasin'you
Can hurt you somehow.

Don't you draw the queen of diamonds boy
She'll beat you if she's able.
You know the queen of hearts is always your best bet.
Now it seems to me, some fine things
Have been laid upon your table.
But you only want the ones
That you can't get.

Desperado,
Ohhhh you aint getting no younger.
Your pain and your hunger,
They're driving you home.
And freedom, ohh freedom.
Well that's just some people talking.
Your prison is walking through this world all alone.

Don't your feet get cold in the winter time?
The sky won't snow and the sun won't shine.
It's hard to tell the night time from the day.
And you're losing all your highs and lows
aint it funny how the feeling goes
away...

Desperado,
Why don't you come to your senses?
come down from your fences, open the gate.
It may be rainin', but there's a rainbow above you.
You better let somebody love you.
(let sombody love you)
You better let somebody love you...ohhh..hooo
before it's too..oooo.. late.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 21, 2008)

That's a great song. One of my favorites.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 21, 2008)

Mine too.


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 26, 2008)

i dedicate this song to everyone here who could use an inspirational song 
YouTube - Beautiful U R - Deborah Cox NEW SONG

It’s your life
Thing may not always go right, for you
In those times
Just leave it behind
Cause sometimes you gotta play the game
Just to survive
Without losing yourself
It’s a fight, it’s true
It takes time
Don’t have all the answers
No matter how hard it gets
Hold on to what’s inside

(CHORUS)
Don’t never let nobody bring you down girl
Don’t never let nobody tear your world apart
Look in the mirror and see who you are
Beautiful U R

In the dark
The paint chips have waited your heart
So deep
Can’t you see
See the light in the distance
Open up your eyes, look, look to the sky
And believe
There’s much more to life when you free
That’s the key
And in time
You will find all the answers
Don’t have to loose your pride
Hold on to what’s inside

(CHORUS)
Don’t never let nobody bring you down girl
Don’t never let nobody tear your world apart
Look in the mirror and see who you are
Beautiful U R
Don’t never let nobody bring you down girl
Don’t never let nobody tear your world apart
Look in the mirror and see who you are
Beautiful U R

Don’t care what they say anymore
There’s no time to be insecure
I leave it all at the door

She staring at him in the face
She’s taking it day by day
I’m finally on my way

(CHORUS)
Don’t never let nobody bring you down girl
Don’t never let nobody tear your world apart
Look in the mirror and see who you are
Beautiful U R
Don’t never let nobody bring you down girl
Don’t never let nobody tear your world apart
Look in the mirror and see who you are
Beautiful U R
Beautiful U R
Beautiful U R
Beautiful U R


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 2, 2008)

*I'll Stand By You*
The Pretenders

Oh why you look so sad
The tears are in your eyes
Come on and come to me now
Don't be ashamed to cry
Let me see you through
Cause I've seen the dark side too

When the night falls on you
You don't know what to do
Nothing you confess
Could make me love you less

I'll stand by you
I'll stand by you
I Won't let nobody hurt you
I'll stand by you

So if you're mad get mad
Don't hold it all inside
Come on and talk to me now
Hey, what you got to hide
I get angry too
Well I'm a lot like you

When you're standing at the crossroads
And don't know which path to choose
Let me come along
Cause even if you're wrong

I'll stand by you
I'll stand by you
I Won't let nobody hurt you
I'll stand by you
Take me in into you darkest hour
And I'll never desert you
I'll stand by you

And when, when the night falls on you, baby
You feeling all alone
You won't be on your own

I'll stand by you
I'll stand by you
I Won't let nobody hurt you
I'll stand by you
Take me in into you darkest hour
And I'll never desert you
I'll stand by you

Oh I'll stand by you
I'll stand by you


----------



## ladylore (Oct 2, 2008)

I love this song CD


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 9, 2008)

Something about music...it's an international language. It can also have a "healing" effect. If I'm in the dumps with melancholy, I listen to the blues and it's like a warm blanket of consolation.


----------



## NicNak (Nov 3, 2008)

In To The Light, that song you posted by Debroah Cox, Beautiful U R.  My friend has a turtle rescue and one of the rescues is quite deformed with her shell from being run over by a car.  This song came on the radio and he told me he thinks of C.J the turtle when he hears this.  It drove me to tears, cause she is such a beautiful creature.

This song inspires me:
Reason to Live/ Kiss
YouTube - Kiss Reason to live

Out of love, theres nobody around, all I hear is the sound of a broken heart
Out of time, no more waitin for you
Now the hurtins through, and a new day starts
And I feel a change in my life, I sailed into dark and endless nights
And made it alive
Chorus:
Everybodys got a reason to live, baby
Everybodys got a dream and a hunger inside
Everybodys got a reason to live, but it cant be your love

Out of touch, with myself for so long, now a feelin so strong comin over me
Down the line, theres a lesson Ive learned
You can love and get burned, if it has to be
And I see a change in my life, and Im not alone when Im strong inside
And I realize

Chorus

And I feel a change in my life
And Im not alone when Im strong inside and I realize

Chorus repeats 2x

No it cant be your love, no it cant be your love
No it cant be your love


----------



## dont be crazy (Nov 3, 2008)

i skimmed through this thread to see if this one had already be mentioned. sorry if i missed it i am not writing all the lyrics i hope thats ok too. but heres a link to a beautiful songhttp://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=WJTiXoMCppw

one more this one has to do with drug use but that is not why i like  it. i think the euphoric state and crash she descirbes can relate to the highs and lows i am sure most of the people here know all to well. even without drugs. and again sorry if someone has already linked it.http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=tsgssfjqA0k


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 3, 2008)

I love the Lenord Cohen song thanks for sharing that


----------



## dont be crazy (Nov 3, 2008)

how about one with no words but lots of feeling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLIWDdmd-uY&feature=related


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 4, 2008)

Songs that describe how I'm feeling...

Yer Blues by John Lennon.

Maybe Dylan will cheer me up when I see him next week though.


----------



## dont be crazy (Nov 8, 2008)

YouTube - Bell Bottom Blues Derek and the Dominos


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2009)

_I Made It Through The Rain_ by Barry Manilow
_ (YouTube link)
_
We dreamers have our ways
Of facing rainy days
And somehow we survive

We keep the feelings warm
Protect them from the storm
Until our time arrives

Then one day the sun appears
And we come shining through those lonely years

I made it through the rain
I kept my world protected
I made it throught the rain
I kept my point of view
I made it through the rain
And found myself respected
By the others who
Got rained on too
And made it through

When friends are hard to find
And life seems so unkind
Sometimes you feel so afraid

Just aim beyond the clouds
And rise above the crowds
And start your own parade

'Cause when I chased my fears away
That's when I knew that I could finally say

I made it through the rain
I kept my world protected
I made it throught the rain
I kept my point of view
I made it through the rain
And found myself respected
By the others who
Got rained on too
And made it through


----------



## NicNak (Feb 7, 2009)

It Can't Rain All The Time.  Jane Siberry

YouTube - Jane Siberry - It can´t rain all the time  Subtitulado

[SPOKEN:]
We walked the narrow path, 
beneath the smoking skies.
Sometimes you can barely tell the difference 
between darkness and light.
Do you have faith 
in what we believe?
The truest test is when we cannot, 
when we cannot see.

[SUNG:]
I hear pounding feet in the, 
in the streets below, and the,
and the women crying and the, 
and the children know that there,
that there's something wrong, 
and it's hard to belive that love will prevail.

Oh it won't rain all the time.
The sky won't fall forever.
And though the night seems long,
your tears won't fall forever.

Oh, when I'm lonely, 
I lie awake at night 
and I wish you were here.
I miss you. 
Can you tell me 
is there something more to belive in?
Or is this all there is?

In the pounding feet, in the,
In the streets below, and the,
And the window breaks and,
And a woman falls, there's,
There's something wrong, it's,
It's so hard to belive that love will prevail.

Oh it won't rain all the time.
The sky won't fall forever.
And though the night seems long,
your tears won't fall, your tears won't fall, your tears won't fall
forever.

Last night I had a dream.
You came into my room, 
you took me into your arms.
Whispering and kissing me, 
and telling me to still belive.
But then the emptiness of a burning sea against which we see
our darkest of sadness.

Until I felt safe and warm.
I fell asleep in your arms. 
When I awoke I cried again for you were gone.
Oh, can you hear me?

It won't rain all the time.
The sky won't fall forever.
And though the night seems long,
your tears won't fall forever.
It won't rain all the time
The sky won't fall forever.
And though the night seems long,
your tears won't fall, your tears won't fall, 
your tears won't fall
forever.


----------



## arboria (Feb 7, 2009)

_The Patient_ by Tool

A groan of tedium escapes me,
Startling the fearful.
Is this a test? It has to be,
Otherwise I can't go on.
Draining patience, drain vitality.
This paranoid, paralyzed vampire act's a little old.

But I'm still right here
Giving blood, keeping faith
And I'm still right here.

Wait it out,
Gonna wait it out,
Be patient (wait it out).

If there were no rewards to reap,
No loving embrace to see me through
This tedious path I've chosen here,
I certainly would've walked away by now.
Gonna wait it out.

If there were no desire to heal
The damaged and broken met along
This tedious path I've chosen here
I certainly would've walked away by now.

And I still may ... (sigh) ... I still may.

Be patient.
I must keep reminding myself of this.

And if there were no rewards to reap,
No loving embrace to see me through
This tedious path I've chosen here,
I certainly would've walked away by now.
And I still may.

Gonna wait it out.

*arboria added 4 Minutes and 39 Seconds later...*

_Fallen_ by Sarah McLachlan

Heaven Bend to take my hand
And lead me through the fire
Be the long awaited answer
To a long and painful fight
Truth be told I tried my best
But somewhere long the way
I got caught up in all there was to offer
But the cost was so much more than I could bear

Though I've tried I've fallen
I have sunk so low
I messed up
Better I should know
So don't come round here and
Tell me I told you so

We all begin out with good intent
When love is raw and young
We believe that we can change ourselves
The past can be undone
But we carry on our back the burdens time always reveals
In the lonely light of morning
In the wound that would not heal
It's the bitter taste of losing everything
I've held so dear

Though I've tried I've fallen
I have sunk so low
I messed up
Better I should know
So don't come round here and
Tell me I told you so

Heaven bend to take my hand
I've nowhere left to turn
I'm lost to these I thought were friends
To everyone I know
Oh they turn their heads embarrassed
Pretend that they don't see
That it's one wrong step one slip before you know it
And there doesn't seem away to be redeemed

Though I've tried I've fallen
I have sunk so low
I messed up
Better I should know
So don't come round here and
Tell me I told you so
I messed up
Better I should know
So don't come round here and
Tell me I told you so


----------



## simonheither (Feb 25, 2009)

Fix you 
by: cold play 
a nice melody and lyric feel me, comfort me, fix me.... 

[youtube]oRUkGDGbJpk[/youtube]

When you try your best but you don't succeed
When you get what you want but not what you need
When you feel so tired but you can't sleep
Stuck in reverse.

And the tears come streaming down your face
When you lose something you can't replace
When you love someone but it goes to waste
Could it be worse?

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you

And high up above or down below
When you're too in love to let it go
But if you never try you'll never know
"Just what you worth"

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you

Tears stream, down on your face
When you lose something you cannot replace
Tears stream down your face and I...


Tears stream, down on your face
I promise you I will learn from my mistakes
Tears stream down your face and I...


Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you.


----------



## seeking33 (Mar 10, 2009)

This song has always been special to me. Some can interpret it as a suicide song, but that's not what the context in which I'm posting it. It's a bit of a pairing of comedy and tragedy, hope and despair thing for me.

The World I Know by Collective Soul:

Has our conscience shown?
Has the sweet breeze blown?
Has all the kindness gone?
Hope still lingers on
I drink myself of newfound pity
Sitting alone in New York City
And I don't know why

Are we listening
To hymns of offering?
Have we eyes to see
That love is gathering?
All the words that I've been reading
Have now started the act of bleeding
Into one, into one

*So I walk up on high
And I step to the edge
To see my world below
And I laugh at myself
While the tears roll down
'Cause it's the world I know
Oh it's the world I know*

I drink myself of newfound pity
Sitting alone in New York City
And I don't know why, don't know why

So I walk up on high
And I step to the edge
To see my world below
And I laugh at myself
While the tears roll down
'Cause it's the world I know
Oh it's the world I know

Yeah, I walk up on high
And I step to the edge
To see my world below
And I laugh at myself
While the tears roll down
'Cause it's the world I know
Oh it's the world I know


----------



## simonheither (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks I love to hear this song can I ask a favor to say something about this song or just a little views

thanks again

simon


----------



## blueknight (Mar 25, 2009)

When you're down and troubled, and you need a helping hand,
And nothing, whoh nothing is going right.
Close your eyes and think of me, and soon I will be there,
To brighten up even your darkest night.

You just call out my name, and you know wherever I am,
I'll come running, oh yeah babe, to see you again.
Winter, spring, summer or fall, all you got to do is call,
And I'll be there, yeah yeah yeah, you've got a friend.

If the sky above you should turn dark and full of clouds,
And that old north wind should begin to blow,
Keep your head together, and call my name out loud now,
Soon I'll be knocking at your door.

Now ain't it good to know that you've got a friend,
When people can be so cold.
They'll hurt you, yes and desert you,
And take your soul if you let them,
Oh, don't you let them

YouTube - James Taylor - You've Got a Friend (Beacon Theatre 1998)


----------



## Budoaiki (Apr 14, 2009)

"Disappearing Act" by Chris Cornell 
From the album"Carry On"

Come on now, the curtain is drawn
And tomorrow stands before you
Dressed and draped in a cold black cape like a crow
He ignores you
Look again there's a beautiful girl
Covers sin in a holy land's shroud
It's the great disappearing act
Done once again for the marveled crowd

As we're chasing our tails
And biting our nails
So strong and frail
And we build and tear it down
build and tear it down
build and tear it down
with barely the time to say
how did it get so late
I'll never know

Step outside and now the doors open wide
And the minions are eager to find him
Put a million miles under your heels
And still you're behind him
Cover your clocks with your chains and your locks
While the seasons get hotter and colder
Stretch your faces and lie about your ages
And still oh we're going to get older

As we're chasing our tails
And biting our nails
So strong and so frail
And we build and tear it down
Build and tear it down
Build and tear it down
With barely the time to say
How did it get so late
I'll never know
I'll never know

Hang on 'till your fingers break
And your hands unwind
He will escape you every time
From under your pillows
Through open windows
And out on the rails

As we build and tear it down
Build and tear it down
Build and tear it down
With barely the time to say
How did it get so late
I'll never know
I'll never know
I'll never know

---------- Post added later and automatically merged ---------- 

"No Such Thing" by Chris Cornell
From The Album "carry On'

I saw the world, it was beautiful
But the rain got in and ruined it all
Then I tried to be invisible
It was impossible
Even for me
I laughed at love
It was a big mistake
In the absence of
I filled it with hate

Cause there's no such thing as nothing
Yeah there's no such thing as nothing at all

I had the brains not to think at all
But the rain got in
And I thought too hard
On the world, and as usual
I saw too far into the void
I tried to make everything meaningless
But the rain got in and made it a mess

Cause there's no such thing as nothing
Yeah there's no such thing as nothing at all
Yeah there's no such thing as nothing
But my finger's on the trigger 
That''ll turn off the world

So what gives me the right
To think that I could throw away a life?
Even mine
And what makes you believe
That you could get away with getting on?
Overlooking me
Maybe to lose or to save your soul
Is a choice of how you fill the hole

And the rain got in

Cause there's no such thing as nothing
Yeah there's no such thing as nothing at all
There's no such thing as nothing
But my finger's on the trigger
That will turn off the world.

It's obvious that this song is talking about depression and thoughts of suicide but I interpret it as a song of hope and realization because of these lyrics: 

"Maybe to lose or to save your soul
Is a choice of how you fill the hole"


----------



## y-bloc (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know if this is how I feel right now, but whenever I hear it, i feel it.

It's all right, 'Ma (I'm only bleeding)  -Dylan '65

Darkness at the break of noon
Shadows even the silver spoon
The handmade blade, the child's balloon
Eclipses both the sun and moon
To understand you know too soon
There is no sense in trying.

Pointed threats, they bluff with scorn
Suicide remarks are torn
From the fool's gold mouthpiece
The hollow horn plays wasted words
Proves to warn
That he not busy being born
Is busy dying.

Temptation's page flies out the door
You follow, find yourself at war
Watch waterfalls of pity roar
You feel to moan but unlike before
You discover
That you'd just be
One more person crying.

So don't fear if you hear
A foreign sound to your ear
It's alright, Ma, I'm only sighing.

As some warn victory, some downfall
Private reasons great or small
Can be seen in the eyes of those that call
To make all that should be killed to crawl
While others say don't hate nothing at all
Except hatred.

Disillusioned words like bullets bark
As human gods aim for their mark
Made everything from toy guns that spark
To flesh-colored Christs that glow in the dark
It's easy to see without looking too far
That not much
Is really sacred.

While preachers preach of evil fates
Teachers teach that knowledge waits
Can lead to hundred-dollar plates
Goodness hides behind its gates
But even the president of the United States
Sometimes must have
To stand naked.

An' though the rules of the road have been lodged
It's only people's games that you got to dodge
And it's alright, Ma, I can make it.

Advertising signs that con you
Into thinking you're the one
That can do what's never been done
That can win what's never been won
Meantime life outside goes on
All around you.

You lose yourself, you reappear
You suddenly find you got nothing to fear
Alone you stand with nobody near
When a trembling distant voice, unclear
Startles your sleeping ears to hear
That somebody thinks
They really found you.

A question in your nerves is lit
Yet you know there is no answer fit to satisfy
Insure you not to quit
To keep it in your mind and not fergit
That it is not he or she or them or it
That you belong to.

Although the masters make the rules
For the wise men and the fools
I got nothing, Ma, to live up to.

For them that must obey authority
That they do not respect in any degree
Who despise their jobs, their destinies
Speak jealously of them that are free
Cultivate their flowers to be
Nothing more than something
They invest in.

While some on principles baptized
To strict party platform ties
Social clubs in drag disguise
Outsiders they can freely criticize
Tell nothing except who to idolize
And then say God bless him.

While one who sings with his tongue on fire
Gargles in the rat race choir
Bent out of shape from society's pliers
Cares not to come up any higher
But rather get you down in the hole
That he's in.

But I mean no harm nor put fault
On anyone that lives in a vault
But it's alright, Ma, if I can't please him.

Old lady judges watch people in pairs
Limited in sex, they dare
To push fake morals, insult and stare
While money doesn't talk, it swears
Obscenity, who really cares
Propaganda, all is phony.

While them that defend what they cannot see
With a killer's pride, security
It blows the minds most bitterly
For them that think death's honesty
Won't fall upon them naturally
Life sometimes
Must get lonely.

My eyes collide head-on with stuffed graveyards
False gods, I scuff
At pettiness which plays so rough
Walk upside-down inside handcuffs
Kick my legs to crash it off
Say okay, I have had enough
What else can you show me?

And if my thought-dreams could be seen
They'd probably put my head in a guillotine
But it's alright, Ma, it's life, and life only.


----------



## Halo (Apr 26, 2009)

I tried to find this song on YouTube but couldn't....the beat is amazing and the lyrics sound better if you hear it.  Maybe someone else can find it?  I just love it :heart: 

SHAGGY - "Keep'n It Real"

Uh - thats right
Reality check
You kno what I mean
Street lifes eh
Scorpion yeah uh

When I was young
I use to dream of being rich
Have alot of houses and cars 
Couldn't know which one was which
And finding me a chick and getting hitched
Living the fairy tale life perfect without a ditch
You think that this would bring me happiness
If at the end of every rainbow 
There was a treasure chest
Sometimes having more is really less
So take a look inside yourself
You'll realize you're really blessed
No matter how inside you're blue
There's always someone who has it worse than you
Sometimes you gotta pay your dues
So don't worry just push on through

Keep'n it real
Gotta big up all my peoples who be working on the future
Though they know they gotta struggle
Keep'n it real
To all my homies working on the 9 to 5
And doing right to keep themselves up out of trouble
Keep'n it real
Although sometimes I know it seems impossible
There ain't no need in drowning in your sorrows
Keep'n it real
If things are as bad as they can be
You can be sure there'll be a brighter tomorrow

And I forgot to have myself the house, the mansion, and the Benz
I'm not the type of brother who be making mad ends
I got myself a girl but we be kickin' it as friends
Is not enough for me now that depends
Again- not everthing you want is everything you really need
The standard of society is more devated by greed
Are you prepared to follow
Tell me are you prepared to leave
So persevere and you'll suceed

Keep'n it real
Gotta big up all my peoples who be working on the future
Though they know they gotta struggle
Keep'n it real
To all my homies working on the 9 to 5
And doing right to keep themselves up out of trouble
Keep'n it real
Although sometimes I know it seems impossible
There ain't no need in drowning in your sorrows
Keep'n it real
If things are as bad as they can be
You can be sure there'll be a brighter tomorrow

[Hook]
All the harsh realities
Appears to come in two's and Three's
Don't worry cuz 
There'll be a better day
One thing I can promise you
Just keep on keeping on
I swear to you 
There's gonna be a brighter day

Back in the days 
I use to dream of being rich
Have alot of houses and cars
Couldn't know which one was which
And finding me a chick and getting hitched
Living the fairy tale life perfect witout a ditch
You think that this would bring me happiness
If at the end of every rainbow there was a treasure chest
Sometimes having more is really less
So take a look inside yourself 
You'll realize you're really blessed
No matter how inside you're blue
There's always someone who has it worse than you
Sometimes you gotta pay your dues
So don't worry just push on through

Keep'n it real
Gotta big up all my peoples who be working on the future
Though they know they gotta struggle
Keep'n it real
To all my homies working on the 9 to 5
And doing right to keep themselves up out of trouble
Keep'n it real
Although sometimes I know it seems impossible
There ain't no need in drowning in your sorrows
Keep'n it real
If things are as bad as they can be
You can be sure there'll be a brighter tomorrow

That's right, see me, yeah
Give thanks fa wha you have, ya kno
And when you think that its bad
There's always somebody that's worse
Kno what I'm sayin'
Give Jah blessing, see me
Wa-wa, Wa-wa
Wa-wa, wa-wa


----------



## binqs (May 3, 2009)

_Ventura _by Lucinda Williams:

Decide I'm gonna make myself
A little something to eat
Get a can down off the shelf
Maybe a little something sweet

Haven't spoken to no one
Haven't been in the mood
Pour some soup, get a spoon and
Stir it up real good

Go out with a friend
Maybe a little music might help
But I can't pretend
I wish I was somewhere else

[Chorus] I wanna watch the ocean bend
The edges of the sun then
I wanna get swallowed up in
An ocean of love

Put on my coat
Go out into the street
Get a lump in my throat
And look down at my feet

Take the long way home
So I can ride around
Put Neil Young on
And turn up the sound

Drive up the coastline
Maybe Ventura
Watch the waves make signs
Out on the water

[Chorus] I wanna watch the ocean bend
The edges of the sun then
I wanna get swallowed up in
An ocean of love

Stand in the shower
Clean this dirty mess
Give me back my power
And drown this unholiness

Lean over the toilet bowl
And throw up my confession
Cleanse my soul
Of this hidden obsession

[Chorus] I wanna watch the ocean bend
The edges of the sun then
I wanna get swallowed up in
An ocean of love

[Chorus] I wanna watch the ocean bend
The edges of the sun then
I wanna get swallowed up in
An ocean of love


----------



## dlewin (May 18, 2009)

The Who - Behind Blue Eyes lyrics

No one knows what it's like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes

No one knows what it's like
To be hated
To be fated
To telling only lies

But my dreams
They aren't as empty
As my conscience seems to be
I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That's never free

No one knows what it's like
To feel these feelings
Like I do
And I blame you

No one bites back as hard
On their anger
None of my pain and woe
Can show through

But my dreams
They aren't as empty
As my conscience seems to be
I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That's never free

When my fist clenches, crack it open
Before I use it and lose my cool
When I smile, tell me some bad news
Before I laugh and act like a fool

If I swallow anything evil
Put your finger down my throat
If I shiver, please give me a blanket
Keep me warm, let me wear your coat

No one knows what it's like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_1RqyNdzbE


----------



## dlewin (May 19, 2009)

I really like rock and I think this song decribes how i feel sometimes. there was the f word in there so I replaced it with stars:dimples:

stupify 

Yeah, bringing you another disturbing creation
from the mind of one sick animal
who can't tell the difference,
and gets stupified

I've been waiting my whole life for just one ****
And all I needed was just one ****
How can you say that you don't give a ****
I find myself stupified, coming back again
All I wanted was just one ****
One tiny little innocent ****
And when I feel like I'm **** out of LUCK
I find my stupified, coming back again

Why do you like playing around with
My narrow scope of reality
I can feel it all start slipping
I think I'm breaking down

And why do you like playing around with
My narrow scope of reality
I can feel it all start slipping away

See but I don't get it
Don't you think maybe we could put it on credit
Don't you think it can take control when I don't let it
I get stupified
It's all the same you say
Livin with it, but I don't get it
Don't you think maybe we could put it on credit
Don't you think it can take control when I don't let it
I get stupified(x2)

All the people in the left wing ROCK
And all the people in the right wing ROCK
And all the people in the underground ROCK
I find myself stupified, coming back again
All the people in the high rise ROCK
And all the people in the projects ROCK
And all la gente in the barrio ROCK
I find myself stupified, coming back again

Why do you like playing around with
My narrow scope of reality
I can feel it all start slipping
I think I'm breaking down

And why do you like playing around with
My narrow scope of reality
I can feel it all start slipping away

See but I don't get it
Don't you think maybe we could put it on credit
Don't you think it can take control when I don't let it
I get stupified
It's all the same you say
Livin with it, but I don't get it
Don't you think maybe we could put it on credit
Don't you think it can take control when I don't let it
I get stupified(x2)

Dear Father(x2)

And don't deny me
No baby no, don't deny me
And darling don't be afraid

But I don't get it
Don't you think maybe we could put it on credit
Don't you think it can take control when I don't let it
I get stupified

Look in my face, step in my soul,
I begin to stupify! Ah!(x4)

Look in my face, step in my soul(4)
Look in my face, (step in my soul)(x3)
I begin to stupify!
RAHH!


----------



## ladylore (May 19, 2009)

*Raise a Little Hell*-By Trooper

Raise a little Hell, raise a little Hell, raise a little Hell 
Raise a little Hell, raise a little Hell, raise a little Hell 
Raise a little Hell, raise a little Hell, raise a little Hell

If you don't like 
What you got 
Why don't you change it 
If your world is all screwed up 
Rearrange it

Raise a little Hell ...

If you don't like what you see 
Why don't you fight it 
If you know there's something wrong 
Why don't you right it

Raise a little Hell ...

In the end it comes down to your thinking 
And there's really nobody to blame 
When it feels like your ship is sinking 
And you're too tired to play the game

Nobody's going to help you 
You've just got to stand up alone 
And dig in your heels 
And see how it feels 
To raise a little Hell of your own

Raise a little Hell ...

If you don't like 
What you got 
Why don't you change it 
If your world is all screwed up 
Rearrange it

Raise a little Hell ...


----------



## Halo (May 19, 2009)

Just for you Robyn,

YouTube - Trooper - Raise A Little Hell


----------



## Halo (May 19, 2009)

This is what I am listening to:


YouTube - AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long

YouTube - Skid Row - I Remember You


----------



## Halo (May 19, 2009)

Another one:

YouTube - Whitesnake - Here I Go Again

(trying to abide by David's no rap or hip hop rules....for now)


----------



## ladylore (May 19, 2009)

I guess I would have been called a headbanger, way back when. I love those bands. Great taste in music Halo.


----------



## Halo (May 19, 2009)

Ladylore said:
			
		

> Great taste in music Halo.



Thanks...my taste varies quite a bit but those are classics to me


----------



## dlewin (May 19, 2009)

dlewin said:


> The Who - Behind Blue Eyes lyrics



thanks for putting the video in it I listin to it.


----------



## y-bloc (May 20, 2009)

I like the anger and disgust in this song, not because I'm a pessimist, but because it feels empowering.  Like a rant you need to get off your chest.


Barry McGuire
The Eve of Destruction

The eastern world, it is exploding
Violence flarin?, bullets loadin?
You?re old enough to kill, but not for votin?
You don?t believe in war, but what?s that gun you?re totin?
And even the Jordan River has bodies floatin?

But you tell me
Over and over and over again, my friend
Ah, you don?t believe
We?re on the eve
of destruction.

Don?t you understand what I?m tryin? to say
Can?t you feel the fears I?m feelin? today?
If the button is pushed, there?s no runnin? away
There?ll be no one to save, with the world in a grave
[Take a look around ya boy, it's bound to scare ya boy]

And you tell me
Over and over and over again, my friend
Ah, you don?t believe
We?re on the eve
of destruction.

Yeah, my blood?s so mad feels like coagulatin?
I?m sitting here just contemplatin?
I can?t twist  the truth, it knows no regulation.
Handful of senators don?t pass legislation
And marches alone can?t bring integration
When human respect is disintegratin?
This whole crazy world is just too frustratin?

And you tell me
Over and over and over again, my friend
Ah, you don?t believe
We?re on the eve
of destruction.

Think of all the hate there is in Red China
Then take a look around to Selma, Alabama
You may leave here for 4 days in space
But when you return, it?s the same old place
The poundin? of the drums, the pride and disgrace
You can bury your dead, but don?t leave a trace
Hate your next-door neighbor, but don?t forget to say grace
And? tell me over and over and over and over again, my friend
You don?t believe
We?re on the eve
Of destruction
Mm, no no, you don?t believe
We?re on the eve
of destruction.


----------



## Jackie (May 29, 2009)

YouTube - The Kinks - Days - '69

The lyrics on this speak for thereself.

As does this song.

YouTube - (Dave Davies)THE KINKS - DEATH OF A CLOWN


Another, listen to the words they send me cold..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh23A2GptAQ

---------- Post added later and automatically merged ---------- 

Another beautiful song.

YouTube - John Otway - Geneva (with an orchestra!!)


----------



## why (Jul 15, 2009)

*Fallen*
Sarah McLachlan


Heaven bent to take my hand 
And lead me through the fire 
Be the long awaited answer 
To a long and painful fight 

Truth be told I've tried my best 
But somewhere along the way 
I got caught up in all there was to offer 
And the cost was so much more than I could bear 

Though I've tried, I've fallen... 
I have sunk so low 
I have messed up 
Better I should know 
So don't come round here 
And tell me I told you so... 

We all begin with good intent 
Love was raw and young 
We believed that we could change ourselves 
The past could be undone 
But we carry on our backs the burden 
Time always reveals 
The lonely light of morning 
The wound that would not heal 
It's the bitter taste of losing everything 
That I have held so dear. 

I've fallen... 
I have sunk so low 
I have messed up 
Better I should know 
So don't come round here 
And tell me I told you so... 

Heaven bent to take my hand 
Nowhere left to turn 
I'm lost to those I thought were friends 
To everyone I know 
Oh they turned their heads embarassed 
Pretend that they don't see 
But it's one missed step 
You'll slip before you know it 
And there doesn't seem a way to be redeemed 

Though I've tried, I've fallen... 
I have sunk so low 
I have messed up 
Better I should know 
So don't come round here 
And tell me I told you so...


----------



## Andy (Jul 15, 2009)

Gotta love Sarah. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1HhslMnU1A


----------



## IVO (Jul 18, 2009)

Britney Spears - Radar
_
Confidence is a must 
Happiness is a plus 
Edginess is a rush 
Edges I like 'em rough 
A man with the mightest touch 
Intoxicate me 
I’m a rush
Stop you’re making me blush 
People are looking at us 

I don’t think you know (Know)
I’m checking you 
So hot, so hot
Wonder if you know
You're on my radar 
(On my radar)
On my radar 
(On my radar)
And yep I notice you 
I know it’s you 
Choose it, you don't wanna lose it
You're my radar 
(On my radar)
On my radar 
(On my radar)

And when you walk 
(When you walk) 
And when you talk 
(When you talk) 
I get the tingle 
I wanna mingle 
That’s what I want 
(That’s what I want) 

Hey listen baby 
Turn up the fader 
Tryna to make you understand 
You’re on my radar 
(On my radar)
On my radar 
(On my radar)

On my radar
Got you on my radar 
Got you on my radar 
Got you on my radar 

Interesting sense of style 
Ten million dollar smile 
Think I can handle that 
Animal in the sack 
His eyes see right to my soul 
I surrender self-control 
Catch me looking again 
Falling right into my plan 

I don’t think you know (Know)
I’m checking you 
So hot, so hot
Wonder if you know
You're on my radar 
(On my radar)
On my radar 
(On my radar)
And yep I notice you 
I know it’s you 
Choose it, you don't wanna lose it
You're my radar 
(On my radar)
On my radar 
(On my radar)

And when you walk 
(When you walk) 
And when you talk 
(When you talk) 
I get the tingle 
I wanna mingle 
That’s what I want 
(That’s what I want) 

Hey listen baby 
Turn up the fader 
Tryna to make you understand 
You’re on my radar 
(On my radar)
On my radar 
(On my radar)

On my radar
Got you on my radar 
Got you on my radar 
Got you on my radar 
On my radar 
Got you on my radar 
Got you on my radar 
Got you on my radar 

I got my eye on you 
And I can’t let you get away 

Hey baby 
Whether it’s now or later 
I’ve got you 
You can’t shake me 
Cause I got you on my radar 
Whether you like it or not 
It ain’t gonna stop 
Cause I got you on my radar 
(I got you) 
Cause I got you on my radar 

I’m checking you 
So hot, so hot
Wonder if you know
You're on my radar 
(On my radar)
On my radar 
(On my radar)
And yep I notice you 
I know it’s you 
Choose it, you don't wanna lose it
You're my radar 
(On my radar)
On my radar 
(On my radar)

And when you walk 
(When you walk) 
And when you talk 
(When you talk) 
I get the tingle 
I wanna mingle 
That’s what I want 
(That’s what I want) 

Hey listen baby 
Turn up the fader 
Tryna to make you understand 
You’re on my radar 
(On my radar)
On my radar 
(On my radar)

On my radar
Got you on my radar 
Got you on my radar 
Got you on my radar 
On my radar 
Got you on my radar 
Got you on my radar 
Got you on my radar
_


----------

